# Propane set in storage



## golddie (Nov 27, 2010)

This set was in storage for about 12 years and when this happens the stuff inside dries and the regulator does not work.
So I took it to my welding and gas shop and I asked them to change the thing inside and the man said he will test it there on the tanks and see if it will work
he tested the oxygen with oxygen 
and the propane with acetylene he didnt fire up the torch only attached it to see the pressure.
and he said they are both fine
Then I didnt have tanks to test myself and now I have them
Oxygen,acetylene ,propane 
yesterday I was in my shop and I attached the propane regulator to the propane tank I bought from wall mart.
at first it looked like there was pressure in the tank but when I tried to fire up the torch it didnt lite up
so it looked like there was gas in the tank
no fire
I closed it and tried again later 
this time no gas in the tank and the tank feel like its full so I removed the regulator and to see if there was gas I cracked it just a bit and there was no smell of gas
I turned the knob to open some more and no smell of gas
what could be the problem
I noticed that on the regulator it writes that the regulator for the propane should not be used on acetylene and I didnt see that sticker and probably the welding shop man didnt notice it but we didnt fire up the regulator
1 Do you think a test like that messed things up 
2 about the propane tank what could be the problem do you think something happened when I attached the regulator to the tank I blocked the hole
I will go to Wallmart tomorrow to ask for a new tank


----------



## rusty (Nov 27, 2010)

Recycled and new propane tanks have been retrofitted with a new type of safety valve, which requires the regulator be attached before the gas can be released.

Remove the hose from your regulator, then turn on the gas you should be able to see the vapor and smell the propane, remember propane is heavier than air so do this outdoors.

Also it can take a bit of time to purge your fuel line before the gas comes to the torch. I've also seen where mud wasps have built homes in the oddest of places check that your lines are clear of such things especially since your torch was in storage for 12 years.

Compressed air will clear the lines.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I got rid of my regulator and run my bottle without one. I don't recomend this for eveyone unless you have experience..


----------



## qst42know (Nov 27, 2010)

Is this a swap tank? Trade in empties for full tanks. Nowadays testing is often sacrificed for productivity. You may have a bad valve on your new tank. Take it back and bring your regulator to test the replacement.


----------



## rusty (Nov 27, 2010)

Please do inform all of us what the problem was that the gas would not flow from your bottle.

Even if its a recycled swap bottle has been retrofitted with a new style valve and a hydrostatic test performed before the tank is re-certified for use the tank and vavle must meet the requirments of the law.

The only real problem I have heard associated with swap fills is that the Companies doing the filling got caught cheating on the amount of gas - short changing on the fill.

A hydrostatic test is performed by filling the tank with water then bringing up the pressure beyond the rated safety limit. There are rules to follow here in performing this test plus the operator has to be trained and certified to approve the vessel being tested be it a propane tank, boiler or a hundred miles of pipeline.


----------



## golddie (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Folks
I was in my shop and the propane tank is OK and I didnt check how full the tank was but there is gas.
and the regulator is also working fine
Like I said when the regulators are not used they dry up and stop working and it happened to me once with these same regulators 
so the rubber inside was changed because of the problem so maybe the person repairing that put in such a good product that it was better than the original.


----------



## rusty (Nov 27, 2010)

golddie said:


> Hi Folks
> I was in my shop and the propane tank is OK and I didnt check how full the tank was but there is gas.
> and the regulator is also working fine
> Like I said when the regulators are not used they dry up and stop working and it happened to me once with these same regulators
> so the rubber inside was changed because of the problem so maybe the person repairing that put in such a good product that it was better than the original.



Maybe your propane gas created an ice ball inside the regulator when you first turned on the gas. A rapid expulsion of gas will form ice restricting further flow.


----------

